# Kakteenblüten 2014



## Echinopsis (20. Apr. 2014)

..viel Spaß beim Betrachten wünsche ich Euch!


----------



## Echinopsis (20. Apr. 2014)

...noch ein paar Stück der letzten Tage!


----------



## Digicat (20. Apr. 2014)

Servus Daniel

Sehr schöne Blüten die du hervorragend festgehalten hast 

Wir haben heuer unsere Kakteen das erstemal im Wohnzimmer, am Fußboden stehend, überwintert. .
Auf der südwestlichen Fensterseite unseres Hauses. Da die Fenster dort bis zum Fußboden reichen und keine Bodenheizung vorhanden ist, hoffen wir auf ein gutes "Durchkommen".
Noch stehen sie im WZ, da das Wetter einfach noch zu kalt aber vorallem zu naß ist.


----------



## Echinopsis (20. Apr. 2014)

Dankeschön Helmut! 
Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei Deinen Kakteen und würde mich über potentielle, bildlich festgehaltene Erfolge hier im Thema später freuen 

Dir ein schönes Osterfest!
Daniel


----------



## Digicat (20. Apr. 2014)

Ja, Daniel ... mache gerne paar Bilder hier für diesen Thread.

Dir auch noch ein schönes Osterfest


----------



## Digicat (21. Apr. 2014)

Servus

Habe heute ein Bild von meiner Wohnzimmer-Kaktusecke gemacht.

 

Schauen garnicht so schlecht aus. Zwei sind allerdings in der Holzkiste schon eingegangen. Denke es wird eventuell der Lichtmangel gewesen sein.


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Apr. 2014)

Sehr schön Helmut!
Wenn man sich mal wieder sieht auf einem TT kann ich Dir gerne ein paar Stecklinge mitbringen, dass die Sammlung schnell wachsen möge!


----------

